# Joystick with Thumb control



## JerryNycom (Sep 16, 2007)

Anybody know where I can order a joystick with thumb control for the 3rd valve which will open and close my 4n1 bucket?

John Deere doesnt have this option for the 4720 CTU's...

Please help, I dont want to use the lever thats behind the joystick....

Here's a pic of one I found on ebay, but the owner doesnt know anything about it.....


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome to TF.
I just bought a new Kubota, & had one put on for a root rake with grapple. Sure glad I did, too! (I think it was about $1200.oo extra). 
I would think your JD dealer would know how to make one work for your application. Mabe talk to one of their "more experienced" shop hands? Good luck, & let us know how you make out.:thumbsup:


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I wonder if the military uses these in some of their deeres?


----------

